# Combo License - Doe with a Firearm???



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

If I have already taken a doe during the early archery season, can I take another after Nov 30th with my bow even during the muzzle load season using my combo tag?


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

....For Pete's sake read the dam rules. It's not rocket science.


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

backstrap bill said:


> If I have already taken a doe during the early archery season, can I take another after Nov 30th with my bow even during the muzzle load season using my combo tag?


Yes, you can since archery season re-opens from Dec. 1st to Jan. 1st and you are hunting under those rules. The fact that Muzzleloading season is running concurrently does not change the archery rules. You are allowed to hunt with a bow during firearms season but archery season is closed from Nov. 15th - Nov. 30th so the firearms rules apply.

As Soggy so succinctly suggested, the hunting rules are available on line and are worth looking at. 

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10371_14724-148682--,00.html


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Asked and answered!


----------

